# Hi to all the drywall finishers



## SNSDrywall (Dec 12, 2010)

Frist Of I just wanted to Thanks everyone on here. for I have learned many great things from your forums . I worked for a company for four years doing boarding and drywall finishing ,doing it all by hand. after four years I started a company of on my own. I have been on my for 4 years now. A year ago I bought a band new tape tech kit . Was I ever in for a surprise lol. Thank god for drywall talk.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

HEY!! were's my 2bucks???


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome, don't be sheepish, just jump right in.


----------

